# Bobcat Feeder Assembly Problem



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi all. Hoping that one of you may be able to help with an issue I've run into with my Bobcat Snow Blower. I ran across a piece of metal that jammed the second stage. In the process of prying it out I snapped a roll pin (which I replaced). When I used it again, rather than braking when i bumped my fence, the roll pin snapped. 

Is there something I need to adjust? Use a higher quality roll pin? Etc?

Ps. I'm lucky to have picked up a 2nd Bobcat that I could use for parts (although I'd rather restore it).any help would be fantastic.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum leslieducloux



leslieducloux said:


> When I used it again, rather than braking when i bumped my fence, the roll pin snapped.



Snowblower jammed.
You un-jammed it but broke a roll pin. You replaced it with a roll pin from where ??
Did you compare the size and thickness of the remains of the old pin to the new one ??

Blower fixed, using it again and you ran into a fence and the pin snapped ??

I don't understand the part about "rather than braking" (breaking?)
What was supposed to brake ??


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

I (believe)i broke the roll pin that's closest to the chain while using it as leverage while prying the object out of the paddle. 

I got the new pin from menards. While the size was correct, the quality didn't seem to be up to par. 

Usually of something jams the snowblower will stop before the pin actually brakes. I'm just attempting to determine how to fix/readjust it back to normal.


----------



## stealraine (Jan 24, 2016)

Roll pins are designed to shear off and break instead of breaking more vital parts.

Im not sure what year your snowblower is but more then likely the roll pins now a days are deffinatly not the same quality as 20 years ago.

If it was mine, I'd look for a heavier duty roll pin. but that also depends on how thick and solid the piece of fence you hit was. My 77 bob cat will not stop spinning until I disengage the blades or break a part. No matter the size, there is no safety feature back then lol.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

Mine has jammed before and the engine always kills. I've never had any problems with the roll pins until now. 

Agreed about the quality of the roll pins 100%


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My BearCat had a clutch assembly that would slip when the augers jammed. It sounds like that doesn't work for the impeller though? I thought that power for both of them went through the clutch but it's been a few years since I've seen the mechanicals.


----------



## stealraine (Jan 24, 2016)

Does it loon like this?


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't believe so. I'll post pictures in the morning


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

wdb said:


> My BearCat had a clutch assembly that would slip when the augers jammed. It sounds like that doesn't work for the impeller though? I thought that power for both of them went through the clutch but it's been a few years since I've seen the mechanicals.


That's what mine did prior to my prying.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

stealraine said:


> Does it loon like this?


Yes, mine did, more or less. The clutch is under the orange shroud on the far left of the picture. I guess it does drive only the augers.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

I was incorrect. Mine looks exactly like that.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

The BobcaTs I've seen do not rely on a roll pin to snap if a foreign object jams the feeder . There is a safety torque clutch which will slip if an object jams the auger. The torque can be adjusted by turning the nut on the end of the spring loaded shaft. 5 hp 150 lbs ,the 7 hp 175 lbs and the 8 hp 200 lbs.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

Bob Cat said:


> The BobcaTs I've seen do not rely on a roll pin to snap if a foreign object jams the feeder . There is a safety torque clutch which will slip if an object jams the auger. The torque can be adjusted by turning the nut on the end of the spring loaded shaft. 5 hp 150 lbs ,the 7 hp 175 lbs and the 8 hp 200 lbs.



Thanks much. I'm sure I inadvertently did something to mess it up. As I said, prior to that jam up I haven't had any problems with it. It's a beast of a machine.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Leslieducloux
They sure are beasts. I have 3 right now and l wouldn't hesitate to get another. I was told a guy here in the Soo had 8 at one time. I'm not looking to beat that. Once you operated one ,you only then know how powerful these machines are. So far I haven't scooped any foreign objects into it. I read somewhere that a guy ran over a newspaper and it was jammed in so tight ,he had to torch the paper to get it out.


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Just a heads up that this guy in Central Massachusetts recently posted that he has bought out Steve's parts and machines inventory and is apparently open for business selling Bobcat/Bearcat parts and equipment. Since he posted here, I would hope he'll try to make good with the situation w/your deposit. 

Link: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...bobcat-snow-thrower-impeller-belt-needed.html


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

Bob Cat said:


> Leslieducloux
> They sure are beasts. I have 3 right now and l wouldn't hesitate to get another. I was told a guy here in the Soo had 8 at one time. I'm not looking to beat that. Once you operated one ,you only then know how powerful these machines are. So far I haven't scooped any foreign objects into it. I read somewhere that a guy ran over a newspaper and it was jammed in so tight ,he had to torch the paper to get it out.


I was lucky to pick up a second one for $25. Hopefully I can get it up and running. If not I know where to find my parts.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

autumn99 said:


> hey guys newbie heads up steve in ny the bobcat guru has moved he took 300 dollars last month for parts for my bobcat an left town with my money


I actually contacted him first about my snafu. He suggested that I stretched the chain. That's when I decided to search out a second opinion. Sorry he walked with your money. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

Btw thanks for all the help


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

While checking out the blower today I saw that the roll pin was fine. The feeder chain has jumped the sprocket. I put the chain back on, but then noticed that the clutch spins freely. Any ideas for me? 

Would I be stupid if I were to replace it with the clutch from the 4 hp that I picked up?


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bob Cat said:


> Leslieducloux
> They sure are beasts. I have 3 right now and l wouldn't hesitate to get another. I was told a guy here in the Soo had 8 at one time. I'm not looking to beat that. Once you operated one ,you only then know how powerful these machines are. So far I haven't scooped any foreign objects into it. I read somewhere that a guy ran over a newspaper and it was jammed in so tight ,he had to torch the paper to get it out.


That would be me, I was helping out my neighbor and didn't know the newspaper was there in the EOD pile. It got jammed in the thrower impeller which isn't protected by the clutch. The clutch protects the feeder auger. That newspaper stopped the engine, I was surprised the flywheel key didn't shear since it stopped so fast. After I got the newspaper out it started right up and I didn't notice any other issues. These machines are pretty tough.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

leslieducloux said:


> While checking out the blower today I saw that the roll pin was fine. The feeder chain has jumped the sprocket. I put the chain back on, but then noticed that the clutch spins freely. Any ideas for me?
> 
> Would I be stupid if I were to replace it with the clutch from the 4 hp that I picked up?


Looks like the the small sprockets teeth are gone on the clutch shaft, in the left photo. Also those bolt thru the clutch sprocket completely ruin the purpose of the device. If the one from the 4hp unit bolts up, I'd use that one.


----------



## stealraine (Jan 24, 2016)

Leslieducloux... the 4 hp i have the small gear is welded to the shaft and unfortunatly you can tell the shaft length is different upon viewing.
If the small sprockets teeth are in fact gone you may be able to find a new one at a local farm and home store. Thats where i got my 35 masterlink from to replace the original one i just broke. 
What clutch are you saying spins freely exactly?


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Silly of me perhaps but I'm thinking I'd try cranking that nut down some and seeing what happens. Can't be any worse.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

sj701 said:


> leslieducloux said:
> 
> 
> > While checking out the blower today I saw that the roll pin was fine. The feeder chain has jumped the sprocket. I put the chain back on, but then noticed that the clutch spins freely. Any ideas for me?
> ...


I'm surly going to switch them out if I can find a replacement part.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

stealraine said:


> Leslieducloux... the 4 hp i have the small gear is welded to the shaft and unfortunatly you can tell the shaft length is different upon viewing.
> If the small sprockets teeth are in fact gone you may be able to find a new one at a local farm and home store. Thats where i got my 35 masterlink from to replace the original one i just broke.
> What clutch are you saying spins freely exactly?


I'm definitely going to try to find a replacement part first. I took the pic at different angles, but I'm pretty sure they're the same length (although luck handset been on my side). Worse case scenario I switch out the engines.


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

wdb said:


> Silly of me perhaps but I'm thinking I'd try cranking that nut down some and seeing what happens. Can't be any worse.


Tried that. I'll try it once more before i start switching out parts.


----------



## stealraine (Jan 24, 2016)

If they are the same length just swas them out real quick and see how it runs. 
I just had that exact same part off mine and there is only 4 carriage bolts holding it on. Pretty easy and quick to change. 
But what part is able to spin freely?


----------



## leslieducloux (Feb 4, 2016)

stealraine said:


> If they are the same length just swas them out real quick and see how it runs.
> I just had that exact same part off mine and there is only 4 carriage bolts holding it on. Pretty easy and quick to change.
> But what part is able to spin freely?


Mine is bolted on also. Maybe (i hope) they're right and I need to tighten the bolt more. The i can freely spin the rod that runs through the clutch.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Crazy thing happened to me just last week... hit a piece of thick ice and Boom... stopped the auger. Sheared-off the chain's link... bought a new link... "35m" type chain. Problem solved.


----------

